

Apple tried to stop Steve Jobs story - inovica
http://www.macworld.co.uk/mac/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=26900

======
jacquesm
"Workers on sensitive projects have to pass through many layers of security.
Once at their desks or benches, they are monitored by cameras and they must
cover up devices with black cloaks and turn on red warning lights when they
are uncovered."

That takes paranoia to a whole new level. I would not want to work in a place
like that. Apple makes nice stuff, but from a company that came from
'openness' they are now the total antipode.

